# USB 3.0 sur MacBook Pro 2011



## Jc-crexx06210 (19 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! 

J'avais une question : je me suis acheté un disque dur externe 500 Go Western Digital USB 3.0. Mais mon MacBook Pro date de 2011, donc le ports sont USB 2.0. 

Connaissez-vous un adaptateur Thunderbolt ou autres qui me permette de profiter à fond des performances du 3.0 ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## PDD (19 Mai 2013)

Il ne faut pas aussi changer une carte dans l'ordinateur? Moi c'est le contraire mon MBPR est en usb3 mais mes câbles et mes DDE sont en usb2 ou SATA donc je suppose que je reste en usb2, mais les spécialistes vont nous éclairer...


----------



## VeryBigBro (22 Mai 2013)

Tu ne peux pas changer de carte dans ton ordinateur, sauf la carte mère car les ports USB sont soudés à cette dernière... Mais si tu lis bien l'anglais tu peux aller faire un tour ici pour voir qu'il faut un espèce de dock qui fera la conversion pour 300 petits dollars...


----------



## Larme (22 Mai 2013)

Pas de convertisseur _ThunderBolt => USB3_ sans passer par un Dock (qui fera également autre chose que de l'USB3)...

Sinon, pour répondre à _PDD_ : On ne va pas changer la carte mère...
Et concernant tes disques durs, tu iras au maximum à la plus grande vitesse du tronçon de communication le plus lent (ici, c'est la vitesse de l'USB2). De manière imagée, imagine un bouchon sur une autoroute... Ceux qui sont avant le bouchon auront beau aller à 130 km/h, à l'endroit du bouchon, ça sera du 80 km/h, et en sortie du bouchon, même si c'est dégagée, et que tu pourras repartir à 130 km/h, le débit sera moins important...


----------



## VeryBigBro (22 Mai 2013)

Pour info, ça tourne autour de 35Mo/s


----------



## Jc-crexx06210 (22 Mai 2013)

Donc pas de solution simple et pas cher... Merci quand même !


----------



## Cyrillo77 (31 Octobre 2013)

quelle misère et il n'existe pas de boitiers nus auto alimentés c'est de l'arnaque le tb sans compter le prix des câbles...
et avoir ce gros boulet très cher pour avoir de l'usb3 non merci !!!


----------

